# Cleaing filter socks.



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Changing filter socks is a must, so what's a proven method of cleaning these things?

Right now, I have 3 sets. I basically swap them once a week, and when I do I stand at the sink rinsing it with the spray nozzle. Turning it inside out and using as hot of water as I can stand. Should I boil these things in water/bleach? They're obviously staining as the sink/nozzle isn't that effective in cleaning.

Basically, I'd like to hear some opinions on how you clean your socks! lol


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

I thought I would be changing mine much more than I am. I've never had mine plug up to where the sock is being by passed in the wet/dry. Even then, I've been swapping them out every 3-4 weeks.

I usually rinse them out by hand then toss them in a one gallon pail with bleach. The next day I rinse everything and put them back in the pail with a couple of drops of chlorine remover. It takes out 98% of the stains.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Many people use their washing machine to clean filter socks with no detergent and a small amount of bleach. If you're concerned about detergent residue, just run the washer through a cycle with a cup of vinegar on small load before washing the filter socks.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. (just realize I said cleaing and not cleaning too lol)

Think I will use the water hose and soak them in bleach. After a good rinse soaking them in water and a little prime should be okay right?

RandyS- this go around my socks actually plugged and were passing the filter and dripping over into wet dry. : 0 My guys are starting to get some size on them. Seems the overflow (from the bottom siphon) gets several of the 1mm pellets.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

How many fish ya got now bud? How often to you feed them?


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

24 + 1 fry little under 1/2 inch. I feed once a day, only what they can eat in about a minute. Probably 2-3 small pinches, but I only drop half a pinch in at a time.

1 leucistic bristlenose
5 P flavus
5 M sp. "Msobo" Magunga
5 C zebroides Jalo Reef
8 P cyaneorhabdos Maingano

The fry is a maingano, I didn't know any were even holding. I thought the mom was a male, still may be? It's the largest of them and dominates them all. ****, he will keep all 23 fish on one side of the tank lol. I was cleaning the other day and see the little bugger come out from under a rock, I was looking and the parent quickly went over and stuck their tail under the rock to hide the entrance.

I need to take some pics/video, I need a better cam though.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

That's cool man.

I just noticed that one of my yellow tail Acei appears to be holding. She still acts normal but has NO interest in eating and has a bulge in her throat area. This will be the first time I've experienced this. Kinda exciting.


----------



## Manifest (Mar 8, 2015)

Grats!

My little guy is starting to come out from hiding now. Appears the dom male had another female in his area today. lol

I'm thinking I may need to separate them, as he keeps most of the residents on the other side of the tank now. : / Thinking about buying a 55g for them, I have 8 of the pseudotropheus cyaneorhabdos maingano. Just make it a species tank.


----------



## Opulent (Jan 20, 2012)

A little late to this party, but I read on a reef forum about using hydrogen peroxide to clean filter socks. The person who suggested this did a test and found that bleach simply bleaches the colour of whatever it comes into contact with, whereas hydrogen peroxide helps to actually break down organic matter.

I use 3% (food grade) hydrogen peroxide and use about a cup full to soak a dirty filter sock. Leave this to soak for a couple of hours, then rinse well under a tap, then throw it in the washing machine with no additives. You can see how much muck comes off the sock after soaking, and when you take it out of the washing machine, the sock comes out fresh and white  The best bit about hydrogen peroxide is that it's chemical structure completely breaks down when it comes into contact with water, so there absolutely no risk of any chemicals leeching into your water. I'm really not keen on the idea of using bleach, like many do, on a filter sock.


----------

